# ScoopKona



## amycurl (Jun 12, 2022)

[I pulled these posts out of the Hyatt forum and stated a new thread here for your enjoyment!  DeniseM]

----------------------------------------------

@ScoopKona, you changed your username and I got all confused there for a minute. I mean, I understand why you changed it, but give us a head's up or something, LOL!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 12, 2022)

amycurl said:


> @ScoopKona, you changed your username and I got all confused there for a minute. I mean, I understand why you changed it, but give us a head's up or something, LOL!



I just found out about it myself. I asked the admins to change it yesterday. This will be the last change. My next username will be "ScoopInterredInTheGround."


----------



## amycurl (Jun 12, 2022)

In that case, wouldn't you still be ScoopKona?


----------



## Kal (Jun 12, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I just found out about it myself. I asked the admins to change it yesterday. This will be the last change. My next username will be "ScoopInterredInTheGround."


or maybe the final name will be "pushing up coffee beans"


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 12, 2022)

amycurl said:


> In that case, wouldn't you still be ScoopKona?





Kal said:


> or maybe the final name will be "pushing up coffee beans"



It's nice that "Scoop" is a proper nickname for both my first career and my last career. (I had two careers in between where "Scoop" makes no sense at all.)

Now pardon me while I scoop some beans into the grinder. The sun isn't even up yet here. I spent all day yesterday up and down a ladder, fixing gutters so that they fill a koi pond on property. (Koi pond is _far_ preferable to "mosquito pond." Although I'm planning to put a few tilapia in.) So I was in bed at dusk. On such days, I sleep like a rock for 8 hours and then I'm up with zero possibility of returning to sleep, even though the sun isn't for another half hour.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2022)

@ScoopKona - We need to see pictures of your farm!!!!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 12, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> @ScoopKona - We need to see pictures of your farm!!!!



I've been trying to keep the self-promotion to a minimum. 

The farm has a website:

www.monkeyking.coffee

And a Facebook page:

www.facebook.com/ScoopKona

And I'm also strongly considering offering cooking classes here at the farm. These will be done "on the cheap," because this is still very much a work in progress. But I can show anyone (even those who claim to be unable to boil water) how to cook huli chicken, kalua pork, coconut crusted shrimp/mahi mahi, ahi poke, and spicy ahi temaki sushi. I also eat a lot of curry and Mexican (because of my infinite supply of avocados), but I don't think that would be as popular.

Cost is negligible -- bring enough protein for your group, plus two extra (my brother and I). Buy a bag of huli rub or alaea salt to bring home (as necessary depending on the dish). I've got an infinite supply of avocados, tomatoes, citrus, papaya, mac nuts and similar. Once harvest is done I can even sell sampler packs of coffee. (This is assuming a company in Japan buys less than 100% of my crop. That's what happened last year.)

Since the farm house is best described as "dilapidated," and I don't have a pretty tasting room like the rest of the farms, this would get people talking about the farm online -- and help me out once the county gets off their duff and approves my building permits.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 12, 2022)

Do you bury your pig for kalua pig or is this an oven version or somewhere in between?


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 12, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I've been trying to keep the self-promotion to a minimum.
> 
> The farm has a website:
> 
> ...


I would definitely sign up for that class. Maybe my wife and I will have to plan a trip to Kailua-Kona!!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2022)

That is fantastic!  YUMMMMMM!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2022)

@ScoopKona - I'm going to move this to a separate thread in the Hawaii Forum so we don't irritate the Hyatt folks. I (and I'm sure others) would love to see updates about your farm, when you can! Many of us here live vicariously through the posts of Hawaii travelers and locals.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 12, 2022)

Scoop I just placed the first TUG order!


----------



## echino (Jun 12, 2022)

$100 per pound? I admit I know nothing about Kona coffee, but wow! Maybe I should try a cup next time I'm there.


----------



## Kal (Jun 12, 2022)

I'm making the order on Monday!  Feel free to self-promote, you've earned it.  In the meantime I'll have to deal with Starbucks with a hint of charcoal and burnt shoe leather.  YUM!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 12, 2022)

Please don't buy any coffee -- yet.  Last year was... interesting. Everything went wrong. I couldn't get my coffee processed, and I ended up selling it all to a company in Japan.

This year, I have most of the equipment needed to sell roasted coffee. And what I don't have, I can pay to use. But I don't have much coffee cherry to process. I just picked 10 pounds of cherry this morning. (And there's probably five more left to pick after breakfast.) Within a month, I should have a good idea where I'm at with yield and quality.

Once I get up to speed, prices will go down a fair bit. (But we did absolutely crush the cupping score last year. Coffee is scored like wine.) The least expensive estate grown 100% Kona is in the neighborhood of $35/pound. (There may be some less expensive out there, but I haven't seen it.)

Once you get into "cupping scored, number on the package," it's going to be north of $50/pound. I was in the top 50 of all Kona coffee last year, and in the top 20 of "traditionally processed, Kona typica." It's basically like having a Grand Cru label in the Bordeaux region. The main reason for the cost is all of this is hand picked, only when ripe. It's an unbelievably labor-intensive process.

I'm putting some harvest pictures up later this afternoon. I'm making ahi temaki tomorrow, so I'll roll it particularly carefully and shoot a picture. I'll also grab a whole chicken next time I'm at Choicemart and make a Huli chicken to photograph.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 12, 2022)

The red cherry is ready for harvest. I have to harvest each plant every day from now until mid October.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 12, 2022)

Wow! I didn't know it was THAT labor intensive. Juan Valdez is my new hero! And Scoop, but we don't need to go there.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2022)

Do you have any hired help @ScoopKona or are you doing most everything yourself? I said it before, Farming is hard work.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 12, 2022)

My wife loves a good espresso and I love smoking meats in my big green egg (iykyk) so I’ll post some pics of my smoked tri-tip or smoked chicken when the rubs arrive.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 12, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> My wife loves a good espresso and I love smoking meats in my big green egg (iykyk) so I’ll post some pics of my smoked tri-tip or smoked chicken when the rubs arrive.



I'll do even better. I'll throw in a handful of coffee sticks for smoking. There is nothing like coffee-smoked bacon and coffee-smoked salmon. I have an infinite supply of that, but getting it to the mainland makes sticks of wood prohibitively expensive. There will be enough in the package to do a chicken and a tri-tip. Just remind me, please. Now that harvest is done for today, I have to do paperwork to get this farm re-zoned as a farm for property tax purposes.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 12, 2022)

slip said:


> Do you have any hired help @ScoopKona or are you doing most everything yourself? I said it before, Farming is hard work.



Just me and my brother at this point. My wife is going to fly in and help out next month. She has to return to the mainland and work a few more months before she can flip them the bird and retire.

I must stay here and deal with Coffee Leaf Rust (disease) and Coffee Borer Beetles (tiny pest). If I don't, I could lose 100-year old coffee plants. That's irreplaceable. And until I get the mulcher (the kind road crews use -- it's on a boat as I type this), walking around the farm is like walking on a hill made of bowling balls.

But, here's the view from the farm house. The farm extends another mile behind where I shot this photo. And that's mostly uncleared, invasive jungle and feral pigs.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 12, 2022)

Are you ScoopNV or something like that? Congrats on moving to the Big Island!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2022)

Yes, formerly known as ScoopLV - see post #1 & 2.


----------



## sunski (Jun 12, 2022)

Since I'm new here, I was kind of wondering why ScoopLV (I was thinking Las Vegas) and why not Kona or HI and then your screen name changed! Wah, lah!  

After seeing the Monkey King Coffee, I went to your website as the Monkey King is part of our family tradition.  I couldn't get anything to load to purchase though, so I wasn't sure if this was a glitch on my end or your's.  Do you have any plans to do a small run of marketing merchandise like T-shirts or coffee mugs? I really like your logo design. 

Coffee farming, that's a big undertaking.  I think frequent visitors to Hawaii, like the kind of experiences that let them feel ohana, while helping locals, so a small cooking class could be very popular to supplement your main farming business.  Best of luck in your new venture!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 12, 2022)

sunski said:


> After seeing the Monkey King Coffee, I went to your website as the Monkey King is part of our family tradition.  I couldn't get anything to load to purchase though, so I wasn't sure if this was a glitch on my end or your's.  Do you have any plans to do a small run of marketing merchandise like T-shirts or coffee mugs? I really like your logo design.



Thanks much! I have turned off my store for a bit because the 2022 harvest is coming in. I don't have any coffee to sell. And handing out IOUs/Rainchecks is lame. Especially at the prices I charge.

The Monkey King is also my wife's family tradition. She used to dress up in a cape as a child and whack other kids with a stick. I am unwilling to name the place "Royal Hula" or "Mauna Kea" or even "Da Kine" (I think that name is already taken). I think it's disrespectful -- I wasn't born here, don't have any Hawaiian ancestry, and don't speak more than a few polite words. So, we went with a name that is at least near and dear to my wife's heart. She made that logo, incidentally. Used her old Monkey King book from her childhood and photoshopped all the color in.

We plan on T-shirts, mugs (of course), burlap coffee sacks (which are amazingly popular for some reason) and similar. And I can sell spice rubs and barbecue smoking wood any time. (I stuff a USPS flat mail box with sticks and send it on its merry way.)

If people want to help, the best thing they can do is take one of my cooking demonstrations. (That requires a visit to the Big Island, naturally.) I've made them essentially free for a reason. Instagram/Twitter/Facebook the finished meal, the view, a selfie with the coffee plants. (But please not the dilapidated farm house.) That moves me higher in the search results when people search for Kona Coffee. It also helps me deal with the county: "Look, I'm not just some gentleman farmer trying to claim a putting green as a crop! I'm really trying to be a farm over here."


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2022)

If you have someone who can do the shooting and editing, you could do very well with a YouTube channel.  People love an ongoing project.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 12, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> If you have someone who can do the shooting and editing, you could do very well with a YouTube channel.  People love an ongoing project.



We've thought of that, but don't want to be Internet celebrities. Besides, I sound precisely like Wallace Shawn from The Princess Bride. "Inconceivable!" But I look like a retired offensive lineman.

It's better for everyone if I write instead of vlog.

Once the farm houses are squared, this will be far more pleasant. And I can do proper cooking demonstrations for small groups -- 4-to-10 people, perhaps. It will cost less than eating a meal in a restaurant and will taste better than all but a few places. We'll do "how to pull a perfect espresso shot" demonstrations. Side-by-side-by-side a french press, MoccaMaster and vacuum pot. Nerdy, foodie, coffee-geek stuff like that.

I also plan on fermenting mangos and papaya and then making brandy. But that's far down the road.

I have two bamboo farm houses in the planning office right now. This farm house will be bulldozed (and only because starting a grease fire and walking away is illegal). (@Krteczech can attest to how bad the farmhouse is. She and her charming husband were here recently.) And I'll replace that with another bamboo house. Then I can kick back and just be a farmer for a little while, recoup a bit. Finally, I'll build a bamboo AirBnB -- the Italian agriturismo model. Bed and an awesome dinner using farm-sourced ingredients.

Here's what the first two will look like:

https://st.hzcdn.com/simgs/7e22205f05d63200_17-9963/home-design.jpg


----------



## easyrider (Jun 12, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Thanks much! I have turned off my store for a bit because the 2022 harvest is coming in. I don't have any coffee to sell. And handing out IOUs/Rainchecks is lame. Especially at the prices I charge.
> 
> The Monkey King is also my wife's family tradition. She used to dress up in a cape as a child and whack other kids with a stick. I am unwilling to name the place "Royal Hula" or "Mauna Kea" or even "Da Kine" (I think that name is already taken). I think it's disrespectful -- I wasn't born here, don't have any Hawaiian ancestry, and don't speak more than a few polite words. So, we went with a name that is at least near and dear to my wife's heart. She made that logo, incidentally. Used her old Monkey King book from her childhood and photoshopped all the color in.
> 
> ...



Big fan of the Monkey King. I hope it brings you success. Monkey King was born on Fruit and Flower Mountain. It kind of looks like you are on Fruit and Flower Mountain.

Bill


----------



## amycurl (Jun 12, 2022)

Wait, what?!? I didn't start a whole new thread about @ScoopKona, LOL! I step away from TUG for a few hours, and this is what happens....
The mods giveth, and the mods taketh away.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2022)

Hi Amy - Do you want me to take you off the top?


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 12, 2022)

amycurl said:


> Wait, what?!? I didn't start a whole new thread about @ScoopKona, LOL! I step away from TUG for a few hours, and this is what happens....
> The mods giveth, and the mods taketh away.




Well, you were the first to notice the name change. Even before me! So there's that...


----------



## amycurl (Jun 12, 2022)

And I would definitely sign up for any of those cooking classes. On our last trip to Hawaii, we did a traditional Hawaiian sweet bread baking class that was offered by the historical society, I think...it used the traditional brick oven on the grounds.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 12, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Amy - Do you want me to take you off the top?


No, it's fine, LOL! Just confused me for a second. You know, confused for the second time today by a thread, LOL!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2022)

"Your" thread is a big hit, so just go with it!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 12, 2022)

amycurl said:


> And I would definitely sign up for any of those cooking classes. On our last trip to Hawaii, we did a traditional Hawaiian sweet bread baking class that was offered by the historical society, I think...it used the traditional brick oven on the grounds.



You should have seen my wife's face light up when I told her we have a stone oven here. But then I had to tell her that it is currently a pile of rubble. I found what was clearly the previous farmhouse site before the 1950s farmhouse was built. All that's left is a stone mound which was once an oven.


----------



## Krteczech (Jun 12, 2022)

We checked Monkey King Coffee farm and the farmer Scoop while visiting Kona. His brand new driveway is the steepest one I have ever seen and his farm and farmhouse are exactly as described by him. The view from his place is amazing and so is the neighborhood. We cannot wait to return for more of banana leaf smoked pork and a load of poke. Happy harvest time, Scoop!


----------



## LisaH (Jun 13, 2022)

My friend lives in Kona part time. I’ll let her know about your cooking class. She enjoys cooking!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 15, 2022)

Here's a Huli-Huli chicken I pulled from the smoker a few minutes ago.


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Here's a Huli-Huli chicken I pulled from the smoker a few minutes ago.View attachment 58054



Gotta love Hulu Huli Chicken.


----------



## JoeWilly (Jun 16, 2022)

Wow, Scoop.  It's exciting to read/learn about your new business endeavor.  Yes, please offer cooking classes!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 17, 2022)

Fish guy was selling out of the back of his truck today!

Coconut/macnut mahi mahi over a bed of caprese macaroni salad with pesto cream sauce.


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Fish guy was selling out of the back of his truck today!
> 
> Coconut/macnut mahi mahi over a bed of caprese macaroni salad with pesto cream sauce.
> 
> ...



Looks awesome.


----------



## JoeWilly (Jun 18, 2022)

Scoop - You need to open a restaurant.  Open a great restaurant that sells excellent coffee. That maui maui looks delicious!


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 18, 2022)

I have to admit when I first saw the new "Handle" I was thinking a Dog Park on the BI.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 18, 2022)

Kalua pork side-by-side: How it looks when it comes out of the smoker. How it looks when it has been shredded and served with an avocado/pineapple salad.


----------



## emeryjre (Jun 18, 2022)

Best of luck with your efforts.  Sounds like you have found the spot and lifestyle that makes you extremely happy.  Wonderful place to be.

Have you any updates on the Hydrogen production for your runaround vehicle.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2022)

Kauai Pork is one of our favorites. It's time to make it again since we haven't had it in a while.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 19, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Kalua pork side-by-side: How it looks when it comes out of the smoker. How it looks when it has been shredded and served with an avocado/pineapple salad.
> 
> View attachment 58328View attachment 58327


What kind of a smoker do you use?


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 19, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> What kind of a smoker do you use?



A Cookshack -- purchased used here on BI.

There is a company selling Cookshack knock-offs called "Smokin' Tex." I like my Cookshack so much that I bought a Smokin' Tex to have on the mainland. It will be coming back in the shipping container. The Smokin' Tex offers a cold-smoking plate. So it will be used exclusively for making lox, smoked cheeses and similar.

The Cookshack will be for higher-heat cooks kalua, huli-huli, corned beef and pastrami -- and for making smoked alaea salt (so I can sell that to people who lack a good smoker).



JoeWilly said:


> Scoop - You need to open a restaurant.  Open a great restaurant that sells excellent coffee. That maui maui looks delicious!



I'm going to open *something* here. But not really a restaurant. Unlike the rest of the coffee farms, I'm not going to give coffee away and hope people buy it. I have too little product to be giving it away. But I will _sell_ it. Nine grams of coffee costs $2. I'm hoping to get that down to $1.50 in time. That's enough for a cup of pour-over or a shot of espresso. So I'll sell a cappuccino, latte, Americano, or even add icecream, whipped cream, almond milk, vanilla and caramel and make a milkshake. It's the customer's coffee, he or she can pick it.

If they like it, GREAT! I cost less than Starbucks. If not, no harm, no foul -- they still tried real Kona coffee with a cupping score.

In addition, I plan on having a glass door refrigerator with mac-nut pesto, macaroni salad, from-scratch jars of tomato sauce (I have an infinite supply), guacamole and my wife chocolates-macnut truffles.

And I'll likely sell barbecue and panini sandwiches. Ideally, I'd like to make scratch corned beef and pastrami, and serve actual deli sandwiches -- something we lack here.

But I'd like to avoid, "Chez Scoop" with servers, bartenders, and guests who claim to be allergic to gluten, salt and onions, "Extra ketchup on my egg sandwich, please."




emeryjre said:


> Have you any updates on the Hydrogen production for your runaround vehicle.



Not yet, and it can't happen soon enough. I bought a massive wood chipper for the farm. The kind that road crews have for turning trees into mulch. It weighs two tons. And I needed a truck which could tow that up a 45-degree slope. So I just bought a 500hp, 11,000-pound work truck. Every time I turn the key, it costs me at least a buck in fuel -- even to the corner store and back. So that hydrogen car will solve a great many problems here.


----------



## emeryjre (Jun 19, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> A Cookshack -- purchased used here on BI.
> 
> There is a company selling Cookshack knock-offs called "Smokin' Tex." I like my Cookshack so much that I bought a Smokin' Tex to have on the mainland. It will be coming back in the shipping container. The Smokin' Tex offers a cold-smoking plate. So it will be used exclusively for making lox, smoked cheeses and similar.
> 
> ...


I think you mentioned having an abundance of Avocadoes.  You are at the gates of heaven as far as I am concerned.  I would buy Kona shots for 2 bucks.
Again, best of luck and may the green hydrogen begin to flow soon


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 19, 2022)

emeryjre said:


> I think you mentioned having an abundance of Avocadoes.  You are at the gates of heaven as far as I am concerned.  I would buy Kona shots for 2 bucks.
> Again, best of luck and may the green hydrogen begin to flow soon



There are 13 different kinds of avocados which grow here. This one is my favorite. They can be as large as a football but are more buttery than the best Haas. (Can of Spam for scale.)


----------



## emeryjre (Jun 19, 2022)

*O! M! G! *


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2022)

You'd need a whole loaf of pugliese to make avocado toast!


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 19, 2022)

I don’t know the names of the different avocados but we have had some huge ones that just don’t have any flavor at all.  Yours sound really great!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 19, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> You'd need a whole loaf of pugliese to make avocado toast!



I'm putting it on Instagram. "Millennial bait."


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 19, 2022)

Woke up to a mostly-dead refrigerator this morning. It was limping along at 65f. All the frozen items were completely thawed.

So I have jerk chicken marinating, more kalua pork on deck. Sashimi-grade ahi and lamb chops were #1 and #2 on my list of "things which have to be eaten now."

Here's some spicy tuna temaki rolls and some lamb chops:


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2022)

Lamb is one of my favorites.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 20, 2022)

Still working through my "I gotta cook everything" project. Sesame-seared Ahi. Made it last night but it keeps overnight.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 1, 2022)

My wife is arriving at the farm next week. And usually we return home with empty suitcases. Everything is left here. What's the point bringing things back?

But not this time. 

Just before she returns to the mainland, end of July, we're going to roast all the coffee we have. Nena will then be able to fulfill orders and ship them out from the mainland -- so you'll get fresher coffee, faster. I'll also send her with spice rubs and bundles of coffee wood for barbecuing. 

Please, please, please don't hop over to the website and start buying stuff. Just reply here. I'll get in touch with everyone as we get closer to "Nena returns to the mainland with 100 pounds of checked coffee, spice rubs and bundles of sticks" so this goes smoothly for everyone. (Especially me! I'm out in the field 10 hours each day -- I come in to drink iced tea, change work clothes, and get back out there.

So far (touch wood if you're superstitious), harvest has gone well. Pests are low. Coffee Leaf Rust is present, but manageable. So hopefully I can reduce prices so I'm more in line with everyone else.

But for what it's worth, the big coffee farm down the road starts at $35 a pound and goes up to $75 a pound for their "high cupping score" beans. It's the same story with the really-pretty coffee farm a little farther down the road. So I'm not that far off the going rate.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 1, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> My wife is arriving at the farm next week. And usually we return home with empty suitcases. Everything is left here. What's the point bringing things back?
> 
> But not this time.
> 
> ...


My taste buds are waiting in high anticipation!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 1, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> My taste buds are waiting in high anticipation!



I'll mail yours out from here -- makes no sense to fly coffee to the mainland just to mail it back. Please remind me about the barbecue wood as well. And I'll try to throw in some cascara tea (skin of the coffee cherry, dried). It depends on how many no-rain days I can get in a row.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 1, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I'll mail yours out from here -- makes no sense to fly coffee to the mainland just to mail it back. Please remind me about the barbecue wood as well. And I'll try to throw in some cascara tea (skin of the coffee cherry, dried). It depends on how many no-rain days I can get in a row.


Despite my moniker I’m in Los Angeles!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 1, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Despite my moniker I’m in Los Angeles!



We'll have to meet up when I drop my shipping container off in Long Beach. I have a system when I visit -- arrive just as Daikokuya Ramen opens for the best bowl of soup this side of Japan. Then walk to Angel City Brewing. Walk to the Last Bookstore. Walk to Grand Central Market and shop for spices. And have a pint at Golden Road. Hopefully an appetite has returned so I can back-track to Cole's for a french dip. (I know more people prefer Philippe's. But I think Coles has a better sandwich.) Then off to Hollywood on the Red Line for Amoeba Records. Hopefully Scum and Villainy has opened by then. Every time I have visited Scum and Villainy, Kevin Smith has been there, doing a podcast. 

And sometimes, I even cram Pioneer Chicken over by Mariachi Plaza in as well.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 1, 2022)

Lol you’re on!!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 18, 2022)

Zero hurricane damage. But I managed to spill a quart of water onto this laptop. After drying it off, and doing a few "Fonzie" moves, I can use it again. But I might be out of action for a week or so while I wait for a replacement.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 19, 2022)

@SteveinHNL (And everyone else.)

We have roasted coffee available! 2022 vintage. First of the harvest! Be the first on your block with 2022 Kona Coffee.

In order to keep things simple, and keep prices to a minimum, here is what is on offer:

12 ounces of 100% estate grown, hand picked by yours truly, Full City Roast, whole bean, roasted 20 minutes ago, bagged just now. This coffee scored 83.25 in the 2021 Kona Coffee Cupping Competition. (Judging for 2022 will happen in Oct./Nov.)

12 ounce bags allows me to ship First Class instead of Priority. Free shipping to any US address. (Those who live outside the US, send me a message. I'll keep it as low as possible. And we'll come up with a weight which makes the most sense.)

Every order includes a small baggie of Cascara for making tea. (Cascara is the skin of the ripe coffee cherry, sun-dried. It has more anti-oxidants, gram for gram, than both blueberries and acai combined.) Enough for a couple teapots. Again -- all 100% estate grown, hand picked. Those interested in quantities of Cascara can inquire. It is relatively inexpensive compared to roasted coffee.

Cost with shipping: $60. (Works out to $5/oz., $80/lb.)

Those who want larger quantities (later in the season) -- I'll gladly ship USPS "flat-rate box of roasted beans" for the same $5/oz. Not pretty -- but the least expensive way to get the most coffee to you.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 19, 2022)

\


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> View attachment 60484\



I bet that smells heavenly.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jul 20, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> @SteveinHNL (And everyone else.)
> 
> We have roasted coffee available! 2022 vintage. First of the harvest! Be the first on your block with 2022 Kona Coffee.
> 
> ...


I’m in!!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 21, 2022)

In other farm related news, anyone visiting the Big Island is welcome to drop by -- with an appointment. Take some avocados and citrus. And any other in-season fruit.

In addition, with sufficient prior notice, I can have the following available (all scratch made with grown-on-farm ingredients). 

1) Roasted huli chicken
2) Kalua pork
3) Sourdough Focaccia* (also available topped with sauce and cheese)
4) Guacamole (hot or mild -- hot is VERY hot, thanks to our hot Hawaiian chilis.)
5) Canned tomato sauce with basil and garlic
6) Canned macadamia-nut pesto*
7) Huli spice rub
8) Coffee rub -- great for tri-tip, pastrami and similar
9) (Of course), Roasted whole-bean coffee.

Items 3, 5 and 6 make for a dandy "I don't feel like cooking anything more complex than pasta" timeshare meal.

* Wheat, olives, meat and dairy are not grown here.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 22, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> In other farm related news, anyone visiting the Big Island is welcome to drop by -- with an appointment. Take some avocados and citrus. And any other in-season fruit.
> 
> In addition, with sufficient prior notice, I can have the following available (all scratch made with grown-on-farm ingredients).
> 
> ...


You’re making me wish we were visiting Kona soon!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 22, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> You’re making me wish we were visiting Kona soon!



Kona Coast is where I put visiting relatives. It's 10 minutes down the road from me -- and they have Long's and KTA right there if they need anything.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 22, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Kona Coast is where I put visiting relatives. It's 10 minutes down the road from me -- and they have Long's and KTA right there if they need anything.


Yes, but I’d rather have you make us a huli chicken and kalua pork!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 22, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Yes, but I’d rather have you make us a huli chicken and kalua pork!



I can do one better. I'll show you how to make them. The total prep for both dishes is 15 minutes. Then it's into the smoker for three hours (chicken) and eight (pork). So the strategy is turn up in the morning, get the meat into the smoker (I smoke with coffee wood. There's nothing like it on earth.) Then go have fun while the food cooks. Return later after beach/volcano/snorkeling/etc and pick up your food.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 23, 2022)

Aloha, Tuggers:  If you have any future inquiries about buying any of ScoopKona's farm products, please click on his blue user name and send him a private message.


----------

